# Clown Pleco - Panaque Maccus



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

dose anyone have any expereance with the Clown Pleco- Panaque Maccus a.k.a. Ringlet Pleco, i was consetering geting one for my 20long, but i would like to know if they will eat delicate plants like HC, and if they are a good fish to keep in a tank of that size?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Clowns are one of the best plecos I have had. They stay small (under 4"), have nice coloring and will come out during the day. I don't have any HC, but I've never had them eat on any of my plants. I would say they would be a nice addition to a 20G long tank.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a few different Clown's around the house, although not the same type you're looking at, and they've always left my plants alone. I even have HC in one of the tanks, and he's left that alone. Now if only the sweet little Cory's would stop uprooting it when they are nosing around... 

I take that back... I forgot about one of my Clowns who rasped big holes in my Anubias leaves.... That was back when I first got him though, and now on a regular feeding regime, he stopped doing that.


----------



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

you need driftwood for clowns and they LOVE peas!!!

they hide alot, but stay small, much smaller even than a bristlenose and they are non damaging to my plants, but I don't have swords, so I can't speak to that.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Could we all be talking about two different pleco's, here? If this really is a Panaque, (Royal and Blue-eyed Pleco's are good examples) then it might not be a good choice for planted tanks. Panaque don't get huge, but they do get too big for many smaller tanks and would definitely do things to tender plants. They are a driftwood grazer and as such, produce lots of waste in the tank. They would be more at home in a traditional fish-only South American community tank. 

There is a fish called the "Clown Pleco" that is pretty common in fish stores and is the genus Peckoltia (several species in the trade, pulcher is most common) and is an excellent planted tank fish. Could this be what you're thinking of? They are small, maybe 3" when adult, and dark brown with thin yellow irregular bands around the body. If this is the fish you're thinking of, then I would reccommend them. Bristlenose Pleco's (Ancistrus) would be a good choice, too.

Just wouldn't want you to buy a real Panaque and then figure out that you let the bull into the china shop, if you get my meaning. Good luck.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I wondered that too about the "Panaque" part Erik. I just assumed that it was a type clown when I first read it.

That is very true that if it is one of the real Panaque's rather than one of the Peckoltia's, it would be a huge difference.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

The Panaque Maccus is a very AWESOME little creature! my 55 Gal had 4 of them. 2 Males & 2 Females. they stay small, LOVE driftwood, and won't munch on plants. They're Dwarf lorricaides so not an actual plecco.

The key to deciding what you're gonna buy is see if they have the L number. mine were L-104 Panaque Maccus and I got them from aquabid by someone that was local to me at the time. There are several L numbers for the P. Maccus...most all have the same requirements.

See Planet Catfish:
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=734

They're gorgeous, stay small, and go well with just about anything! my 55 had Bolivian Rams & a ton of tetras!

Hope this helps!

-TF


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

i actually forgot that i even had a clown pleco until i had to move and break down my tank. i've had him for about a year and never see him. he hides under his piece of driftwood all day long. i've never even seen him eat. 
the only reason i still have him is because one a fish enters my tank he's there forever. but as far as algae eating goes, he's not all that great.

and to answer your question, they generally stay pretty small and mine has not injured any plants. the hc will be safe.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I've owned both clown plecos and bristlenoses and although I love them as fish I would not recommend them for a 20g planted for a couple of reasons:

1. If you have delicate plants like dwarf hairgrass they will constantly uproot them. I don't know about HC because I have no experience with the plant.
2. They are tremendous waste producers. I mean truly unbelievable. If you have a dark substrate you won't really notice it, but if you have sand or another light colored substrate you would be shocked. Besides from all that waste creating visual problems in a tank as small as a 20 you'll also be aiding the changes of developing an algae problem depending on light, feeding and the rest of your fish load.


----------



## snowy (Jun 6, 2006)

erik Loza said:


> Bristlenose Pleco's (Ancistrus) would be a good choice, too.


I recently had to remove a pair of bristlenose from one of my tanks because they started munching on the floating lilly leaves once they got to a couple of inches in size and I they also did extensive damage to supposedly tough plants like java fern. I would be very hesitant about adding them to a fully planted tank.

I have a P. maccus that has been in the same tank for several years and it has done no damage to the lillies or the ferns, but I would want to test one with more delicate plants before putting it in a tank that it may be hard to remove it from, should a problem arise. But from what I gather they prefer to chew on driftwood over live plants, so I think they would be one of the safer plecos to try.


----------

